
Email is our “thermal exhaust port” - tygertec
https://medium.com/@tygertec/email-is-our-thermal-exhaust-port-c809597fc959
======
CharlesColeman
> The ultimate “solution” would be a separate email address for every account.

This is not hard if you use a service like Fastmail. yourname+tag@domain.com
can alternatively be expressed as tag@yourname.domain.com.

I also understand it's also pretty easy to setup wildcard forwarding with
other providers, if you control the domain, so tag@domain.com will deliver to
yourname@domain.com.

~~~
tygertec
Thanks for the tip!

------
tygertec
Version w/o Medium's paywall: [https://www.tygertec.com/email-thermal-exhaust-
port/](https://www.tygertec.com/email-thermal-exhaust-port/)

